# What options do I have for hooking up aux input



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

It's the stock head unit in both.

I just want to be able to plug in the headphone jack from a phone or ipod but I don't want to go completely ghetto with a cassette adapter or radio adapter.

Is there any cheap and easy way to add an auxiliary input and keep the factory look?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

http://www.metraonline.com

Call the tech support and ask them if they have any aux adapters for those rides. They have many various lines of aftermarket items. Hope this helps.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

get a FM MODULATOR,it wires inline with your radio antenna and you put it on a designated station and plug the ipod into that and it will play threw a radio station


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 08:49 AM~16201737
> *get a FM MODULATOR,it wires inline with your radio antenna and you put it on a designated station and plug the ipod into that and it will play threw a radio station
> *


X2


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 08:49 AM~16201737
> *get a FM MODULATOR,it wires inline with your radio antenna and you put it on a designated station and plug the ipod into that and it will play threw a radio station
> *


So it wires directly into the fm antenna? I'm guessing that gives you a lot better quality than the ones that actually broadcast a station over the air?


Also, anyone here with a fleetwood? I know the actual guts of the head unit is in the trunk so I'm guessing anything I wire in is going to have to go all the way back there?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this is good info on the subject,far as the fleetwood i dunno just pull the deck out and see if the antenna cord connects there if not it will be in the trunk


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

just to add,i payed 15$ for my last modulator from walmart and it worked well for 3 years no problem


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

just spend the money and get rid of that deck and upgrade with pioneer or alpine, my 02 tahoe has pioneer that controls the ipod and touch also bluetooth and a whole bunch of other crap i cant figure out, the deck was on sale for 150.00 and it took 5 mins to swap out the only draw back the cable that connects to the back of the deck for ipod is just that a cable its not bad but i have obsessive compulsive and i cant stand it hehe


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 6 2010, 04:40 PM~16205499
> *just spend the money and get rid of that deck and upgrade with pioneer or alpine, my 02 tahoe has pioneer that controls the ipod and touch also bluetooth and a whole bunch of other crap i cant figure out, the deck was on sale for 150.00 and it took 5 mins to swap out the only draw back the cable that connects to the back of the deck for ipod is just that a cable its not bad but i have obsessive compulsive and i cant stand it hehe
> *


I would but the aftermarket decks look so cheesy in GM's they also have to stick way out of the dash.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 03:02 PM~16204460
> *this is good info on the subject,far as the fleetwood i dunno just pull the deck out and see if the antenna cord connects there if not it will be in the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


Good video. Thanks. This seems like the cheapest way to go. Where did you get them for $15 and, if the antenna cord connects in the trunk (which I think it does on the caddy) then what kind of cord do I need to extend it?

This wiring harness is the only connection to the head unit in the dash:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

IMO them FM modulators dont give you the best sound quality from any source going through them. for best suound go with a direct hook up adapter.

thes adapters plug in directly to harness of the deck.and use the aux or cd changer,or cd player input buttons to play through your decks,not some fm station.

this adapter will work in BOTH cars. in the tahoe it plugs in right behind the deck,and in the lac it will plug in in the trunk at the brain.
http://pac-audio.com/productDetails.aspx?P...9&CategoryID=24


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jan 7 2010, 01:20 AM~16211802
> *IMO them FM modulators dont give you the best sound quality from any source going through them. for best suound go with a direct hook up adapter.
> 
> thes adapters plug in directly to harness of the deck.and use the aux or cd changer,or cd player input buttons to play through your decks,not some fm station.
> ...


 It looks like there is a little switch you have to change every time you want to switch over to aux input?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 7 2010, 12:21 AM~16211479
> *I would but the aftermarket decks look so cheesy in GM's they also have to stick way out of the dash.
> *


Keep the OG deck in the stock spot & mount a aftermarket deck in the glove box

The stock BigBody deck is OK for what it is but your gonna be limited to what you can add to it & the sound quality will never be as good as aftermarket.


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 7 2010, 03:21 AM~16211479
> *I would but the aftermarket decks look so cheesy in GM's they also have to stick way out of the dash.
> *



:no: 












:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 7 2010, 03:32 AM~16211554
> *Good video. Thanks. This seems like the cheapest way to go. Where did you get them for $15 and, if the antenna cord connects in the trunk (which I think it does on the caddy) then what kind of cord do I need to extend it?
> 
> This wiring harness is the only connection to the head unit in the dash:
> ...


20 ft 1/8" 3.5mm stereo headphone extension cord/cable


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 7 2010, 02:17 AM~16211993
> * It looks like there is a little switch you have to change every time you want to switch over to aux input?
> *


yeah its meant to keep the use of the seperate cd player in the tahoe.so if you want to listen to a cd just switch it over,but if your mp3 is going to be the main audio source then just leave it on aux.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jan 7 2010, 07:05 AM~16212501
> *:no:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good. What deck is that?


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 7 2010, 05:17 PM~16215871
> *That looks good. What deck is that?
> *



Thx big homie. It's a Pioneer. Can't remember the exact model number. I believe its the AVIC-D3 but not 100% sure. I can post the model number up later if u need me 2. If u decide 2 do something similar, just be prepared for a little modofication. U have 2 cut some of the composite material of the dash behind the stock radio for the extra depth of the new unit. Also, something that might help u, is I pulled all the wires snug, side by side, and straight down then taped them under the head unit to help with the clearance issue as it will still be tight even after u modify the composite material. I also don't have an antenna hooked up which doesn't bother me since I almost never listen 2 the radio. I only wish I hadn't waisted the money on the nav portion of the head unit since I will probably never drive this thing out of town. They do sell the same unit without the nav system. A buddy in my club bought one like that and got a pretty good deal on it. I will try 2 find out where he got his at if u are interested.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jan 7 2010, 07:33 PM~16217102
> *Thx big homie.  It's a Pioneer.  Can't remember the exact model number.  I believe its the AVIC-D3 but not 100% sure.  I can post the model number up later if u need me 2.  If u decide 2 do something similar, just be prepared for a little modofication.    U have 2 cut some of the composite material of the dash behind the stock radio for the extra depth of the new unit.  Also, something that might help u, is I pulled all the wires snug, side by side, and straight down then taped them under the head unit to help with the clearance issue as it will still be tight even after u modify the composite material.  I also don't have an antenna hooked up which doesn't bother me since I almost never listen 2 the radio.  I only wish I hadn't waisted the money on the nav portion of the head unit since I will probably never drive this thing out of town.  They do sell the same unit without the nav system.  A buddy in my club bought one like that and got a pretty good deal on it.  I will try 2 find out where he got his at if u are interested.
> 
> 
> *


Sup Miguel? Who else has this radio?


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 7 2010, 07:49 PM~16217293
> *Sup Miguel? Who else has this radio?
> *



Branden


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jan 7 2010, 09:10 PM~16218254
> *Branden
> *


right on.


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

radio shack has a wireless ipod hookup. it works with any fm radio. just match the wireles adapter and the fm radio to the same staion and it will play the ipod. this is way better cuase you can use it in any car and in the house. no more docking stations or wires. i tried the monster unit and took it back and got another gigaware brand it was better in my opion.


----------

